# 햇빛도 그늘이 있어야 맑고 눈이 부시다.



## drasil

Hi guys!

I was translating this poem called 내가 사랑하는 사람 by 정호승 but I can't seem to get through this sentence for some reason even though I've tried to pick it apart in different ways. I guess I get struck between the transition from 햇빛도 그늘이 있어야 맑고 to 눈이 부시다. Anyone able to help?

For context, this is the whole poem

나는 그늘이 없는 사람을 사랑하지 않는다.
나는 그늘을 사랑하지 않는 사람을 사랑하지 않는다.
나는 한 그루 나무의 그늘이 된 사람을 사랑한다.
*햇빛도 그늘이 있어야 맑고 눈이 부시다.*

[Moderator note: Sorry, we cannot quote more than 4 lines as per the forum rules. Cherine]


----------



## Elnath

it basically means with shadow, sunlight becomes even brigher and dazzling. Because of the contrast between light and shadow, the presence of shadow makes the light even brighter... hope that makes sense.


----------



## drasil

Thanks for the quick reply! But where does 눈 come in?


----------



## Elnath

눈 = eye. 눈이 부시다 =so bright it dazzles my eye.


----------



## drasil

So, something like: Also sunshine becomes brighter with shadow, it is dazzling.?


----------



## Elnath

Sunlight needs shadow to become pure(맑고) and dazzling.


----------



## drasil

Oh... Now I get it! I just couldn't see 눈이 부시다 as an expression on it's own at first ^^" Really, thank you for your help!


----------



## Elnath

My pleasure =)


----------



## Elnath

To add to that notion, 눈이부시다 literally means "blinding my eyes because something is too beautiful or too bright."
But because translation doesn't always follow the original structure of the language you translate, I omitted that eye part.


----------



## Pjdotcom

햇빛도 그늘이 있어야 맑고 눈이 부시다.
Maybe i think, even the sunshine is (more)clear and shinee when they have shadow.

Actually it is incorrect, 
(Cause of the shadow is sunshine)
but that is OK.
because of 시적허용(poetic license).

it seems he want to say that eveything have their darkside.
even if sunshine that everybody believe that everything of their is shinee.


----------

